# Dust respirator recommendation please



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

Greetings! Up until recently, I really didn't take dust all that seriously. Sure, I have a dust collector and shop vac that kept the shop "presentable ". Allow me to share my situation. I ended up with COVID-19 and was hospitalized for nearly 3 weeks. I got "sprung" with home oxygen and have some pretty severe respiratory issues. I want to get back into my shop, and thus far made the walk and hung out listening to music.

When I am able, I want to continue some projects that I have going, but am really concerned about protecting my lungs from wood dust. I did some searching here and on other forums for respirators for woodworking and found mostly older reviews.

What I am seeking is any recommendation that someone can provide. Something that you trust your safety to. 
Thanks in advance for any suggestions, I genuinely appreciate it!

Jake


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm glad you posted this, and will follow with interest. I decided about a year ago to take dust more seriously and committed to buying and using a respirator, but when I went to buy… they were sold out and backordered due to Covid! You've reminded me, so maybe I'll follow one of the recommendations you get here.

I used to work in an un-air-conditioned garage, so the bay door was typically open. Dust was a problem, but not a severe one. Now I'm in a sealed shop and the doors stay closed; I was choking on dust last week.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

MSA makes a wide variety of half face masks, you need to get the right cartridge for your situation.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The best one is the one that fits your face and head. We had to go for professional mask fit test for work. As stated, respiratory protection is hard to find these days. If a seller has any, many will not sell to new customers. Hope you recover soon. Take care.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Get a 3M half face respirator, like this: https://smile.amazon.com/3M-Comfort-Facepiece-Reusable-Respirator/dp/B00IF7R8K0/ref=sxin_9_lp-trr-2-na_7fbce8f12b4086cb7bf9540d9cb9587cb6ba5152?cv_ct_cx=3m+respirator&dchild=1&keywords=3m+respirator&pd_rd_i=B00IF7R8K0&pd_rd_r=12d2c608-1085-4b09-bb21-3da53fc66c76&pd_rd_w=hKQdY&pd_rd_wg=rkz4Q&pf_rd_p=79c6e13e-fbdb-4ab1-8d83-9d1dbd2f11f4&pf_rd_r=A5JX3JDTT8RQWGC1PS3Q&qid=1614278891&sr=1-3-5519553e-2baa-451e-af83-b0156e5c6669

and then get the P100 filters:
https://smile.amazon.com/Particulate-Filter-Compatible-Installed-Retainer/dp/B08L6BF8M9/ref=sr_1_18_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=3m+respirator&qid=1614278973&sr=8-18-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzMDBLR0FROTlXSVlTJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDU1NTQ2QUhTSFZaQ0xaVVlZJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAyNTE3NzMySU9UT01FWldQMzhKJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I'm sort of surprised these are available, but they seem to be in stock, ready to go, and not restricted to health care front line workers.

You need to make sure you get a good seal. Take off the filters, put the mask on, cover the filter ports with your hands and inhale. If you can get air to come it, it's not sealed.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Phil Lowe used a single filter respirator regularly. No idea what brand, but I'd love to get one.


----------



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you! I am familiar with fit tests and such. Know that facial hair gets in the way and having the right size is very important. I've used MSA masks for tear gas. May see if I have size that I used. Also what is available.


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

I use an Elipse P100 mask with replaceable cartridges in the shop. They seem to be similar to the one mentioned above. These are available from Highland, Woodcraft, and many other places. They work very well-much better since I shaved off my beard. While they filter well enough to protect against Covid as well as sawdust, they have a valve to let exhaled air escape without filtration so they are not appropriate for protecting others from you.

If you wear it while generating dust, you probably should also use an air cleaner to scrub the air of dust. Those don't seem to filter down as fine, but circulating for a while does eventually take out the small stuff measured by a cheap particle meter.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

FINALLY, we can buy N95 and N100 masks from Amazon.
When working MDF, I use my big 3M half face respirator. Again, they are available.


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

I use the same respirator and filters. It's the first one I've found that's actually comfortable to wear, because of that I wear it all the time.

I agree with the guidelines everyone has said about getting a good seal too.



> Get a 3M half face respirator, like this: https://smile.amazon.com/3M-Comfort-Facepiece-Reusable-Respirator/dp/B00IF7R8K0/ref=sxin_9_lp-trr-2-na_7fbce8f12b4086cb7bf9540d9cb9587cb6ba5152?cv_ct_cx=3m+respirator&dchild=1&keywords=3m+respirator&pd_rd_i=B00IF7R8K0&pd_rd_r=12d2c608-1085-4b09-bb21-3da53fc66c76&pd_rd_w=hKQdY&pd_rd_wg=rkz4Q&pf_rd_p=79c6e13e-fbdb-4ab1-8d83-9d1dbd2f11f4&pf_rd_r=A5JX3JDTT8RQWGC1PS3Q&qid=1614278891&sr=1-3-5519553e-2baa-451e-af83-b0156e5c6669
> 
> and then get the P100 filters:
> https://smile.amazon.com/Particulate-Filter-Compatible-Installed-Retainer/dp/B08L6BF8M9/ref=sr_1_18_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=3m+respirator&qid=1614278973&sr=8-18-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzMDBLR0FROTlXSVlTJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDU1NTQ2QUhTSFZaQ0xaVVlZJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAyNTE3NzMySU9UT01FWldQMzhKJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> ...


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Get a 3M half face respirator, like this: https://smile.amazon.com/3M-Comfort-Facepiece-Reusable-Respirator/dp/B00IF7R8K0/ref=sxin_9_lp-trr-2-na_7fbce8f12b4086cb7bf9540d9cb9587cb6ba5152?cv_ct_cx=3m+respirator&dchild=1&keywords=3m+respirator&pd_rd_i=B00IF7R8K0&pd_rd_r=12d2c608-1085-4b09-bb21-3da53fc66c76&pd_rd_w=hKQdY&pd_rd_wg=rkz4Q&pf_rd_p=79c6e13e-fbdb-4ab1-8d83-9d1dbd2f11f4&pf_rd_r=A5JX3JDTT8RQWGC1PS3Q&qid=1614278891&sr=1-3-5519553e-2baa-451e-af83-b0156e5c6669
> 
> and then get the P100 filters:
> https://smile.amazon.com/Particulate-Filter-Compatible-Installed-Retainer/dp/B08L6BF8M9/ref=sr_1_18_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=3m+respirator&qid=1614278973&sr=8-18-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzMDBLR0FROTlXSVlTJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDU1NTQ2QUhTSFZaQ0xaVVlZJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAyNTE3NzMySU9UT01FWldQMzhKJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> ...


This pairing for most any woodworking function is a great start. It will be effective for blocking most airbornes you can make.. If you pair this with a circulating room air cleaner you will probably have a clean nose after a day in the shop.

Know that it doesn't do squat for 2 other needs in PPE, your eyes, and ears still need something.

For a long time I've used a full face respirator, and ear plugs, as well as muffs because I already have COPD and so so lungs, and a demonstrated loss of hearing in both ears.

Since Covid I started out wearing my 1/2 face respirator out to get groceries and such. I noted how much more comfortable it was compared to the full face mask, so I started wearing it in the shop, and I paired it with a pair of Eye Muffs. My Wife surprised me with a pair of G6's and I am finding them very nice to use.










Chuck Bender did a review of the basic Eye Muffs few years back for Pop WWing

I am planning to do a product blog on here soon for them.

To use them with a half face respirator I first don the mask, then the eye muffs go on easily on top. It give me full protection against all shop hazards to airway, eyes, and ears, and the best part is the eye muffs fit easily over my regular prescription glasses. All 3 items are as comfy as any I have ever worn for the 3, and as we know if they aren't easily worn, we won't do it.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you are handy, you could build your own. For example, I have an old CPAP machine. Stuck inside a box with a couple MERV 13 filters and some less expensive pre-filters, I could even duct tape the hose to the top of a Harbor Freight face shield and I'd be better protected than with my N-95's, and even more comfortable.

Of course, something like that is best suited for, for example, something like the lathe, where you aren't running all over tarnation.

The box for the filters doesn't have to be heavy and could even rest atop an old office chair base.


----------



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you to everyone who responded. I sincerely appreciate your ideas and what worked for you. I think I will take advantage of Amazon return policy and try a couple of respirators in different sizes to find the correct one. Then get the air scrubber (wired for it when I built the shop). It will be a far cry better than what I have currently. Thanks again!


----------



## furnman487 (Feb 17, 2019)

Another vote for the Elipse P100. Finally able to find one in stock a couple months ago. It fits well and pretty comfortable.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I normally wear a N-95 mask, but when doing MDF, I go to my old 3000 series 3M.

I have an endless supply old C-pap masks, so I thought about a DIY system. They do fit better than the 3M. Might give that Eclipse P100 a try. Last 3M I got was slightly different and not as comfortable. What has stymied me is one that fits under my welding helmet. Bought three advertised as such and no good. So usually just an N-95.

Full beard does make it a bit of a problem. When I paint a car ( if ever again) I have to grease it so the mask can seal.

Most half face respirators should NOT be used for COVID protection as they are vented, protecting you, but not anyone else. I have K-95's I use in public as they have no vent ( and are not certified) saving my real 3M N95 for my shop use.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Most half face respirators should NOT be used for COVID protection as they are vented, protecting you, but not anyone else.
> - tvrgeek


If you can show me any mask, or respirator that ISN'T vented I would like to see it. A person would quick enough be overcome by Co2 from air they exhaled into a non-vented mask. Even if your mask has no ports, it allows gases to go through the fibers it's made of, or you would see a pile of Cherry red, passed out, people laying around awaiting death.

Covid protection pretty much starts, and stops at stopping goobers you cough out as wet goblet's, from smacking directly into someone's open airway. Gross yes, but in essence that is the mode of transmission, so if your nose and mouth are covered, and you are 6 feet away, you will be ok, even if you encounter someone who shouldn't be out at the store, shopping around.

If Covid were indeed aerosolized, we'd all be screwed. The particle size is way smaller than any of the masks anyone but the "spacemen" are wearing.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Are the filters recommended above suitable for protection while spraying mosquito fog? If not, can anyone recommend one that is, and would that alternative be suitable for wood dust as well?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a 3 M respirator with replaceable, screw in filter cannisters. Different filters are rated for different chemicals. There is also a snap on filter holder for a pre filter for dust. You need to check the rating of the filter for the mosquito fogging chemicals.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am going to take this from another direction, a few years ago I started taking dust more seriously and it hasn't been cheap but it does work. First, years ago when I couldn't afford the store bought dust collectors I built two of the hang from the ceiling dust collectors using the same filters as Jet. I also built a cyclone dust collector from Wood Magazines idea shop when I realized my Jet bag filter was putting more fine dust in the air than the original tools did. I then built a new base and small outfeed table that had a small cabinet to go around the motor on my Craftsman contractor saw and hooked it to my dust collector and that worked better than my current Sawstop cabinet saw. I have always used scapers for removing glue instead of sanders and now I am using more handplanes. I did get a drum sander that hooks up to my dust collector and which doesn't let any dust out. The latest is a Festool sander and Festool shop vac which doesn't appear to let any dust slip by. I know this is expensive but bad health is also and it has been a multiyear project. Basically the best way to collect sawdust is at the source, I still use N95 masks most of the time and keep at least one box in stock in case the stores don't have them especially since we live in Oregon and during forest fires they work good at blocking smoke.


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

The idea of picking a respirator, filters, etc. can seem a little daunting at first. In reality, it's pretty easy and economical to get set up.

For the respirator, I'm a fan of the 3M 6501QL. A medium sized one is likely to fit most males. They're super comfortable, easy to breathe through, cheap, and readily available. The quick latch feature is really cool, and definitely comes in handy.

Once you have the respirator, it's just a matter of adding cartridges and filters. Variety is the spice of life, and that applies to filters too. In short, you'll want to protect against particulates, vapors/gases, and/or both. I use, and recommend the following…

- For particulates, I'll purchase 10 packs of N95 (or P100) 3M filters. They're relatively inexpensive and a single box will last you a LONG time. Now, to use the loose filters, you'll need to use some additional hardware for connecting them to the mask. Specifically the 3M 603 adapter and 501 filter retainer. You could just buy the filters that will directly thread on to the respirator. But, you'll end up getting far more bang for your buck with the loose filters, retainers, and adapters. Not to mention, this route will offer you some versatility with the next item…

-Gas and/or vapor cartridges. There are a handful of options here. I generally go with the Olive or Yellow versions. Either will protect against the typical vapors/gases one would encounter when working at home in the shop. And since you have the adapters and loose filters, you can add these to the cartridges when the need arises for both particulate and gas/vapor protection.

Now, you could just buy the combination filter/cartridges. But, they're considerably more expensive. And are kind of a waste of money when particles are the only hazard you're dealing with.

The minute you open a sealed package of cartridges, the clock is ticking on their lifespan. They'll keep on filtering, regardless of whether there are vapors/gases in the air. To mitigate this, and extend the life, it helps to keep them in a sealed bag and/or container when not in use. And only bring them out when you actually need that added layer of protection. The nice thing is that the newer 3M cartridges have an indicator on them, that will show when a given cartridge is nearing the end of its effective life span.

I'll put links to each of the items I referenced below. Definitely shop around a little bit, as I didn't use great care in ensuring each of the retailers for these items has them at the best price. Regardless, you should be able to get into the whole setup for under $100; and with a quantity that will have you set for quite a long time.

3M 6501QL - https://www.amazon.com/3M-Comfort-Facepiece-Reusable-Respirator/dp/B00IF7R6SE
603 Adapter - https://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/3m-603-filter-adapter.html
501 Filter Retainer - https://www.safetycompany.com/products/3m-501-filter-retainer.html?msclkid=38c110209aa81a8f82a8701b5e97db19&utmsource=bing&utmmedium=cpc&utmcampaign=Bing%20Shopping&utmterm=4586269157998861&utmcontent=Ad%20group%20%231
3M N95 Filters - https://www.safetycompany.com/respirators/reusable-respirators/3m-5n11-n95-particulate-prefilter-10-each/
3M Vapor/Gas Cartridges - https://www.amazon.com/3M-Organic-Cartridge-Respiratory-Protection/dp/B005YSRW0E/ref=mpsa111?dchild=1&keywords=3m+cartridges&qid=1614539487&sr=8-11 (Yellow) or https://www.amazon.com/3M-Low-Maintenance-Cartridge-Purifying-Respirator/dp/B00AEFCP0E/ref=mpsa1_15?dchild=1&keywords=3m+cartridges&qid=1614539502&sr=8-15 (Olive)


----------



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you Wood_Scraps! My bride asked me if I had a respirator ordered. Heck I'm still on oxygen yet! I am going to have a look and get it ordered. Been working on a planer I got at auction a couple of years ago. She is a beast and will make a nice addition to the shop. Thanks again!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Are the filters recommended above suitable for protection while spraying mosquito fog? If not, can anyone recommend one that is, and would that alternative be suitable for wood dust as well?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, the Pink powder puffs shown in the link, are also P rated, which is the designation for use with OIL, so they do much better than an N rated filter in any wet or damp condition. I frequently use them when I spray paint, or finishes.

As far as I know usually the mosquito fogs use Malathion, or Permethrin. I think before filters are addressed you want to really do some figuring out wind direction, and only apply so the spray is going to go away from you. With that first and foremost in my mind I wouldn't hesitate to use the P100 filters. Here again as I did earlier I am going to also caution you to have a good shield for your eyes as well. I'd wear goggles, and a face shield, "just in case" as they say, stuff happens. You wouldn't want either on your skin, or down your airway. It also starts to work something like radioactivity, time you are exposed to it, and distance, so a very fine spray that got on someone some distance away, wouldn't be problematic, as it would have diluted with all the air it passed through.

If you want to just say the heck with it, and just spray wherever you walked. I would strongly suggest a full face respirator and cartridge filters. I would also use a poly suit so it didn't get on my skin, you can get intake that way too. When you see pics of the guys doing it, they are pretty well shrouded. In our area they do it in neighborhoods, but not in the country where we are. They put out bulletins about when, and use a loudspeaker telling everyone to shelter indoors, and close all doors, and windows, and stay in for 3 hours. Same for pets. I honestly don't know if that is the "norm", just what they do here. I imagine in California, you probably need to move away for 2 months. Ya know everything causes cancer there…..

If you used the 3M line as we have been talking about their organic/gas cannister filters will always have a yellow label. The overall container the cartridge is in could be white, grey, or black, heck possibly others I haven't seen, but they are the universal filters for both organic as well as gasses.

The yellow will be hard to miss on them though.










Yes you could wear them for wood dust also, but generally they are overkill, and cost quite a bit more $$$$$. The pink powder puffs work well, or you could use the particulate filters, very similar in shape, and slight difference in use. Many feel they last longer, but usually cost more.

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-us/all-3m-products/~/3M-Advanced-Particulate-Filter-2291-P100-100-EA-Case/?N=5002385+3294780150&rt=rud


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Saying masks are no good if you can exhale easily equates to saying face shields worn on the head or hung in front of workers don't work. In the end, deflection is deflection.

Handkerchiefs and 90% of the masks worn are just deflectors.


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

You're welcome! It won't take long for you to get acclimated to using a respirator and feeling comfortable with all the components.

One thing I did forget to mention was the slight downside to using loose filters, adapter, and retainer, And it's really only noticed when specifically combined with the 6501 QL mask. Being, the adapters are slightly larger than a standalone filter/cartridge. So, it can be a little finicky to open the respirator quick latch.

Not really a big deal. As you never actually need to use the quick latch. It's just a bonus feature. Basically intended for allowing you to temporarily drop the mask away from your mouth. For example, maybe you're working on something in the shop, and run inside for a quick drink. The latch means that you don't need take the whole respirator off.

Again, it's not impossible to still use the quick latch feature in conjunction with the adapters. Just a little less easy. So don't let that stand in your way of going with the items I'd linked. If I had to start over again, I'd go with the exact same setup.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Jake, once again, thank you for starting this thread.
All others, thanks for the awesome advice and useful links. I appreciate it so much. LJs is an absolutely wonderful resource, as we all can attest. 
I'm going to eliminate the analysis paralysis and just buy a dang respirator and filter. It'll be better than nothing, which is what I currently use, even if it isn't the optimal choice.


----------



## david2011 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have several respirators. My favorite for woodworking is a Trend Stealth.

https://www.amazon.com/Trend-STEALTH-ML-Medium-Large/dp/B077TX6TRX/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&hvadid=77996741205687&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=trend+stealth&qid=1614584401&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzOERQS0NVMzBPSzRMJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTM0MjU4Mk5LME1BRllIMkRDOCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMDA5NjczMkUzRFBTTTZONlgxNyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

I finally got my respiratory protection ordered. I ended up with 3M 6501QL for a mask, 603 with 501 retainer and a 10 pack of 3m N95 filters. It will get me started anyhow. Won't be finishing anything quite yet and with Prime, I can get the filter for finishing in a day. I appreciate everyone's ideas and recommendations.

On a personal note, I'm off the oxygen but still get somewhat winded with exertion. The recovery continues!


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

Congrats! I think you'll be very happy with that setup. And, like you said, it'll be super easy now to add vapor/gas protection when the need arises.

When you do, just remember to keep them sealed as best you can when not in use. Will help to prolong the life of those type of cartridges.


----------



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

> Congrats! I think you'll be very happy with that setup. And, like you said, it'll be super easy now to add vapor/gas protection when the need arises.
> 
> When you do, just remember to keep them sealed as best you can when not in use. Will help to prolong the life of those type of cartridges.
> 
> - Wood_Scraps


Once again thank you so much for the help! Going to try and collect more dust at the tools too. That's for another post though! 
Jake


----------

